# FINALLY decent pictures of Halo my new filly!



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

Okay so for those of you who do not know, my husband bought Halo for me on Sept. 15th while I was in the hospital getting a D&C because I had a miscarriage. I had noooo idea until my husband brought me home and there she was standing in the front yard. He said he had found her the day before and even though he can't stand mares, there was something about her that he said was "Perfect". We named her Halo because of our circumstances because it was like an angel brought her too us so she is the Halo in our lives. Don't get me wrong, Scout is my baby and him and I have an amazing bond, but when we got Halo, it for one helped me get through tough times because it was the thought from my husband and 2, there is just something about this horse that is just sooo calming.  Oh and she is a little down hill but then again she is only 2 yrs old so has lots of growing to do to even out AND some pictures were on a slope.

Anyways I will shut up now, lol, here are the pictures from today.

I was letting them graze from being cooped up from the front yard.









Halo sure does LOVE to eat. 









She wandered to the backyard.









Please excuse our neighbors very trashy yard, lol.









She has an odd shaped head, but I still love it.









I finally took her lead rope off so she can graze around the backyard.
Oh and yes, she is very dirty, she loves to roll!









Soooooo we have 3 acres behind our backyard BUT we just bought the house and the previous owners had it soooooo trashed with junk, metal, barbwire, metal tin and everything, so it has been hell getting it fixed up. My 2 horses have been staying in my front yard until we get one sectioned fenced off, we are using no climb with hot wire on top. Also, even though we have took loads and loads of trash and metal out, we are down to 3 large piles still out there, ugh, sooo frustrating. But I know I can't keep them cooped up so every other day, I supervise them from 30 min. to an hour so they can stretch their legs. I just pull up my chair, grab a soda and enjoy just watching them and taking pictures, lol. Soooo please excuse the property you are about to see, it is still a work in progress. Also, as for the chainlink fence with barb wire on top, that seperates us from a canal, and my husband and I are going to come 3 ft in from that and put a fence along it because I don't want my horses trying to rub their face on it and get scratched up, grrrr.... 

Sorry for the long paragraphs, I am just trying to answer any questions that might arise, lol. 

I thought it was cute how she was standing, lol.









I love this pic of her.









Halo by the work truck.









Just checking things out.









Out back by another neighbors house.









Halo finally stretching her legs.









Lol, Scout looks like her shadow that was running away.









Haha, I used to think Scout was fast until Halo came along, man that girl has some speed.


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

Sorry for all the picures but here is a few more, hahaha.

Halo slowing down so Scout could keep up.









Her coming up to the fence that seperates our backyard from the pasture.









Don't worry, they don't get near the t-posts cuz they know what hotwire is, lol.









Finally time to go back into front yard but I tied them to the trailer to clean hooves first. 









Just resting and waiting her turn for her hoof cleaning.









She is my baby doll. 









I just love her face, she makes my heart melt.









Last but not least, one of my favorite pictures only because I don't catch her often with her ears pricked forward, she is normally either eating or just relaxing, haha.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

She's adorable! =)
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

She is beautiful! Love all the running/action shots


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

Thank y'all so much, she is my baby girl and I LOVE her soooo much, hmm... I am trying to figure a color out for her though. Like for Scout I love doing everything blue, I have been thinking maybe changing to green with him but anyways, for Halo, really subtle colors look good on her. For instance, Lilac purple looks good, sky blue, I haven't yet seen pink on her. The blue I have on her now looks good, but I just want something different from Scout's color, lol. 

Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

I think lilac would look stunning on her. :] Pink might not look so great because of her already pink skin. A little contrast is good.

I love her color, so many people think double dilutes are weird, but I find them goregous. Maybe it's because I'm such a sucker for blue eyes, lol! Hope you're ready to invest in fly gear to keep all that pink skin from sunburning.  She looks super athletic. What are your plans for her?


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

She is so pretty! Looks like a very well built little filly! Thanks for sharing. :]


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

I think lilac would look wonderful on her. For later on, do you know of anywhere that carries lilac saddle pads? Western... Also, I read up on Perlinos and sunburn and it actually said this **

*Misconception #2: Because of thier pink skin, double dilutes sunburn easily and have increased problems with cancer.*
*False- Graphically illustrated above, there is a difference between pinks. What does this mean? It means that the rules reguarding bald faced white horses (like a mostly white paint) and sunburn do not apply to double dilutes. While no research has been done on the subject to date, owners of double dilutes who also have paints or other horses with large areas of white markings report that thier double dilutes sunburn much less frequently, if at all. *
This is quoted from CPEA Cream Gene Info

My husband said the lady he got her from said that she never had a sunburn and living in California we all know how the sun gets here, haha. 

BUT, I do know that having lighter eyes that sometimes it can be sensitive to light, so on really sunny sunny days I will have her fly mask on. I know it has still been very very sunny here and after having her a little over a month I haven't yet had a problem with sunburn, YAY, lol. I still will keep a close eye out though as I know it is possible. Man I used to have a paint that ALWAYS sunburned on her nose so I had to keep baby sunblock on her, lol.

This is her pedigree. Skootin Poka Dox Paint
Yah I have heard that ppl will either really like cremellos or perlinos or just hate them. The lady that sold her said that she was really well cow bred and that her sire was a working cow horse and did tons of heading and heeling as well as many other of her ancestors. Not bad for a $500 horse, haha. She was being sold because the lady was getting a divorce and had to sell off all her horses and her ranch.  

I would actually love to do gymkana with her and possibly barrels. Just from today man she had some super get up and go and could stop on a dime. Honestly I am really nothing but a trail rider, lol, but I would hate to see some talent go to waste.


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

Hm, that's interesting. I've never heard that before. But it looks like she has a blaze, so I'd still be worried about that getting burnt.


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh trust me, I won't be taking any chances, lol. Thankfully I have had experience with a horse who sunburns easily. Is there any potential you see in her? The gelding I have is very halter bred, but when I went to a show just to watch, I didn't think he looked near as good as any of them, lol. Idk. What about Halo though, do you see any potential in her? I would love to do more than just trail riding, I just don't really know how to go about doing other things, lol.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Awwwww congrats!! she's so beautiful, and thank you for sharing your story behind her as well.


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

Thank you, well to me that is just what makes her even more special, the story behind it.  My husband is the best, I couldn't have asked for better!! 

Has anyone ever seen a lilac western horse blanket?? If so, do you know where to get one, lol???


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

I love Halo, she is such a beautiful girl! I LOVE the last shot of her  I think Lilac would look best. There are plenty of lilac saddle pads out there... I found this one

Amazon.com: Mayatex Saddle Blanket - Wool Painted Desert - Black - Lilac - Orchid: Sports & Outdoors

Good luck with Halo, I absolutely love her about her


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

I love her. It was good to hear the story behind her. You really do have a good husband and gorgeous horses.


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks so much for the comments. I totally can't wait to put her in training next year. I bet she is going to do soo wonderful, she is soooo GREAT with groundwork. She just picks up on things really quickly. I had to let her sit for about a week and a half but when I got up and running again, she just picked up where she left off, not one ounce of a fuss or anything. She is a dream.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Beautiful girl  I think purple or burgandy would look wonderful on her


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

She looks really sweet!  I love her name


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks y'all, okay now when you say purple, do you mean the deep purple or like the lavender color? Also do any of you know of any online stores that sell matching stuff?


----------



## ilovemymare (May 19, 2009)

All i can say is WOW! What a Beauty! : )


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

OMG!! How did I miss this thread?! She is such a beauty and I adore her color!! Her confo is great and she seems to be comfortable at home already. She is a cremello, right?

As for the color, I would go with a more lilac or lavender color but even a darker purple would be stunning on her and really bring out her blue eyes.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

How do get started in other things? I would just go to some local free shows. We have them around there, and I took my lazy, cow-hocked gelding there I used to have. It was fun, since there was no registration fee. It was out first time. I wasn't expecting to win, I just thought it would be fun =] 

Anyway, that's what I would do to get started, then you go to bigger, and bigger shows and more events =]


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

smrobs said:


> OMG!! How did I miss this thread?! She is such a beauty and I adore her color!! Her confo is great and she seems to be comfortable at home already. She is a cremello, right?
> 
> As for the color, I would go with a more lilac or lavender color but even a darker purple would be stunning on her and really bring out her blue eyes.


Awww, thanks, and finally it seems I got a cheap horse with decent confo, lol. As for her color, she is actually a Perlino, they have the more darker mane and tail and also their points on their legs are darker. I guess cremellos have a white mane and tail. Oh and she is a paint but it is really really hard to detect her white spots, haha. To be registered with regular APHA papers she had to be shaved in some areas just to prove the white on her. 

Yah I think some kind of purple would definitely go great on her, now the hard part is just finding everything that matches well together in the same color purple, haha.


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

ChevyPrincess said:


> How do get started in other things? I would just go to some local free shows. We have them around there, and I took my lazy, cow-hocked gelding there I used to have. It was fun, since there was no registration fee. It was out first time. I wasn't expecting to win, I just thought it would be fun =]
> 
> Anyway, that's what I would do to get started, then you go to bigger, and bigger shows and more events =]


I think it is easier said than done, haha!! I am not really a people person and I cringe in crowds. So the work on doing that stuff has to be with me and most likely not so much the horse. My husband does all our grocery shopping and stuff just because being around ppl just gives me chills down my spine, lol.

I mean it is bad. I have always just been around animals and I avoid ppl when I can. Now, it seems to have controlled alot of things and it really sux so I am trying to overcome that fear. I am starting with my daughter because I would never ever want her to end up like me, therefore I have her in gymnastics, etc.

Soooooooo I will attempt to go to shows but when ppl talk to me in person, I just start fumbling my words, its not that I am afraid, it's just that I have a true dislike for ppl in general, well in person that is (I just don't trust them), haha, the internet is fine, I feel great on here.  I know, call me weird but we all have our quirks. Haha.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Perlino is a double dilute bay, cremello is a double dilute chestnut, and smokey cream is a double dilute black. You cannot always tell them apart by looks, they can look VERY similar. But generally, if the mane, tail and points are darker, chances are it is a perlino. I have a mini one, and because I'm such a color genetic freak I just had to have her tested to know for sure that she is perlino lol 



I think a dark purple would look stunning on her  I also like a nice bold blue due to their blue eyes  This is kinda the shade I'm thinking in purple: Pretty New Purple Diamond Stone Show Halter Horse Tack - eBay (item 220504282429 end time Nov-08-09 17:46:34 PST)


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

Wow, that dark purple is GORGEOUS, I like the halter itself also.  !!

When I got Halo I did so much studying up on the genetics thing and I think the cremello and perlino genetics makes more sense and is easier to remember than any other colors for me, lol. 

Thanks CheyAut.  Oh and your perlino mini is flippen gorgeous. I just LOVE perlinos and cremellos.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Aww, thanks! 

I used to not like double dilutes. I like more... color... But they started growing on me, and now I love them  So I was so happy to find my girl!


----------



## SallyJane (Feb 9, 2009)

Wow... She is so beautiful! She literally looks like an angel! A horse angel.


----------



## BarneyBabby (Nov 18, 2008)

Aw! I want to hug her!


----------

